# Just wondering what color is she?



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

This is just her hip


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

This is my very uneducated guess, just because I love to learn and want to see how close I am

Brown with counter shading or sooty buckskin


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What colors are her parents?

I'm going to say for now that she is definitely brown-based.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

Her sire is grey an her dam is bay
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Any idea what color sire was before he went grey?

Based on that information, though, I still say brown, but I'm adding in the possibility that she will go grey (her coat looks awful mature-colored for a baby).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

The sire was brown an then dark black color around the age of 7 or so.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay then. Sticking with my assessment of brown, then. Only options would be brown, bay, black or grey. She's definitely not black, and the cinnamon coloring around her muzzle and flanks says brown over bay, to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

I just have a question about my foal she doesn't have withers that stick up right now an the 25she will be four months, will she have any then?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

She might be a little mutton-withered when she's older, but probably nothing horrible. I'd rather have slightly mutton-withered than shark-fin withers. Sooooo much easier to fit a saddle on mutton-withers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> She might be a little mutton-withered when she's older, but probably nothing horrible. I'd rather have slightly mutton-withered than shark-fin withers. Sooooo much easier to fit a saddle on mutton-withers.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Truth... sharkfin withers are a PITA for both horse and rider!


----------



## chl1234 (Jul 10, 2015)

Depends a little bit on your horses' breed definitions of color and some things that aren't 100% clear in the photos...

Gray horses are born with a solid 'base' color, so the first thing you need to do is look very close at the hairs around the eyes of your filly. If there are white hairs around the eyes that are not part of a white marking, then she is most likely gray and the base coat doesn't matter.

If she is not gray, then I would say she's bay--bay is red (brown) base with black points--black mane and tail and black on the legs--some registries require that the black on the legs extend above the hock and knee, looks like it does on her. However, when in doubt, go to your registry's website and look up their color definitions.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Bay (or brown) is black based with an agouti modifier that restricts the black to points - ear tips, mane, tail, legs) leaving the body some shade of red. Genetically they are black. Out of curiosity which registries require black above the knee and hocks?


----------



## chl1234 (Jul 10, 2015)

QtrBel said:


> Bay (or brown) is black based with an agouti modifier that restricts the black to points - ear tips, mane, tail, legs) leaving the body some shade of red. Genetically they are black. Out of curiosity which registries require black above the knee and hocks?


Arabian. Found that out when I was trying register a bay filly, but the black was only on the lower part of her legs. So they told me she was chestnut. DNA finally convinced them she was really bay.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Registries are notoriously behind on color genetics, so unless trying trying to decide what color to register a horse based on that specific registry's rules, they're best left out of color discussions 

FWIW, I'd lean towards seal brown for the foal in question, with the possibility of going gray.


----------

